# Quick Release to Bolt On Conversion



## Sudds (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm looking at a bike that has Quick Release on both wheels. But since I'll be using this as a college commuter as well as a Mountain Bike, I'd like to switch out the quick release with bolt ons.

Is it possible and if so, what should I be looking for? Or are there any good locking Quick Release that are good and decently priced?

The Bike is a 2008 Raleigh XXIX BTW.


----------



## chrispanosc (Dec 4, 2009)

you could go this route
www.jensonusa.com/store/product/HU295Z12-Halo+Hex+Key+Skewers.aspx
www.jensonusa.com/store/product/HU307Z59-Delta+Hublox+Anti-Theft+Skewers.aspx
www.jensonusa.com/store/product/HU295Z17-Control+Tech+Race-Sl+Wheel+Skewers.aspx


----------



## Sudds (Nov 26, 2009)

Would is be as simple as buying new skewers or would I have to make any modifications? I'm fairly new when it comes to this, so the less work I would have to do, the better.


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

Sudds said:


> ...I'm fairly new when it comes to this, so the less work I would have to do, the better...


Go with any of the 3 products linked above. They are basically "bolt on" skewers, just swap out the qr skewers and you're done


----------



## Sudds (Nov 26, 2009)

DanD said:


> Go with any of the 3 products linked above. They are basically "bolt on" skewers, just swap out the qr skewers and you're done


I'll be going with the Halo Hex Key Skewers. Any idea if I will need the XL ones or should the normal size work?


----------



## finger51 (Jul 21, 2006)

I have experience with both the Halo and the delta's- I prefer the delta's because the nut the skewer threads into is steel instead of aluminum. they're called 'axle rods'

The Halos threads stripped on me after a few months.


----------



## bennymack (Dec 14, 2008)

I second the delta axle rods. The weight on the linked site is correct! That's for front *and* rear *steel* skewers. Not to mention the price or the added stiffness from the additional clamping power of bolt-on skewers. It's a real no-brainer.

I also own some bolt-on skewers that require a pentagonal tool rather than the normal hexagonal allen wrench the the axle rods use. I don't know what brand they are but they'd definitely be more challenging to remove tool-wise.


----------

